
TED talks are lying to you (2013) - BerislavLopac
http://www.salon.com/2013/10/13/ted_talks_are_lying_to_you/
======
Cypher
That was a hard read, especially with the "Most Americans don't even have
$1,000 in savings" article on the side bar based on silly science.

------
BerislavLopac
Money quote: Those who urge us to “think different,” in other words, almost
never do so themselves.

